# BAD tattoos Bali jobs/Home jobs and everything inbetween



## Inkage (May 10, 2011)

I thought it would be funny to put a thread up of all the tragic junk that comes into the shop..

If you have a terrible tattoo throw it up so i can have a giggle.



Not sure where to start with this one,Total rubbish He was going to have it lazered so we could do ''something'' with it, he's since had it ''fixed'' in Bali...HA





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 10, 2011)

That is the worst coverup i have ever seen!!! what a dumb f, now he needs even more lasering...


----------



## Inkage (May 10, 2011)

That was before he started to cover it..So a coverup of a coverup..Next time he comes in i'll get a photo of the Bali job over it..Hilarious


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 10, 2011)

too funny, hubby has a mate whos got a mate etc etc, that is tattooing for $50 an hour at their houses, I havent seen any of his work yet, but can guarantee that i wont be going to see him...


----------



## Inkage (May 10, 2011)

This was done by a studio a few towns over. $250 scarred to hell and just..Rubbish.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Not a bad price if you like HEP C..lol



newtolovingsnake said:


> too funny, hubby has a mate whos got a mate etc etc, that is tattooing for $50 an hour at their houses, I havent seen any of his work yet, but can guarantee that i wont be going to see him...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 10, 2011)

yeah, no thanks!!! plus my tattooist would kill me!!! 

Thats an awesome tatt, i would be so proud of that!!

I do actually have one thats pretty dodgy but done at full price in a sydney tattoo shop, but i have to take into consideration that it was a cover up of the black half of a ying/yang, done when i was 16...







its a bit hard to see, but its the heart on my back...


----------



## lgotje (May 10, 2011)

haha u havent had a real tattoom till u have had a cover up


----------



## Inkage (May 10, 2011)

Another studio job by a guy thats been tattooing 15 years.. Some great outline blowouts in the making.. No real attempt at blending colours whatsoever..Great look if you live in the early 90's.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kawasakirider (May 10, 2011)

Hey Inkage, you might be able to help me out... I've started training recently and I'm looking to put on size. Should I wait to get my sleeve, or will the tattooes stay in proportion, without looking stretched?

I'm pretty worried about getting a dodgy tatt. I'd love to go to hart and huntington in vegas 



Inkage said:


> Another studio job by a guy thats been tattooing 15 years.. Some great outline blowouts in the making.. No real attempt at blending colours whatsoever..Great look if you live in the early 90's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How do you blend colours? I've always been fascinated and amazed by it.


----------



## Inkage (May 10, 2011)

I haven't seen any dramas in weight gain/loss unless its rapid..If you train and gain size naturally it should be fine, a few guys i work on that... use enhancements have issues with stretch marks ect.





kawasakirider said:


> Hey Inkage, you might be able to help me out... I've started training recently and I'm looking to put on size. Should I wait to get my sleeve, or will the tattooes stay in proportion, without looking stretched?
> 
> I'm pretty worried about getting a dodgy tatt. I'd love to go to hart and huntington in vegas
> 
> ...


----------



## bigfella77 (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, got a mate who does home jobs. Keeps offering me but no thanks. Rather go to a shop n pay. After all its not just quality you pay for is it, Hygene is a must.


----------



## Inkage (May 10, 2011)

Sleeves looking choice though!




newtolovingsnake said:


> yeah, no thanks!!! plus my tattooist would kill me!!!
> 
> Thats an awesome tatt, i would be so proud of that!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 10, 2011)

Can honestly say that i hadnt even thought of that side of it bigfella but yeah no thanks.... plenty of tight arses out there though who are more than willing to risk their lives for a cheap tattoo...


----------



## kawasakirider (May 10, 2011)

Inkage said:


> I haven't seen any dramas in weight gain/loss unless its rapid..If you train and gain size naturally it should be fine, a few guys i work on that... use enhancements have issues with stretch marks ect.


 
Thanks, I might just wait for the 12 month mark, because I have made gains in a short period of time and I'd be spewing if I messed the tattoo up. I'm not into using 'roids, just protien and stuff.

Speaking of home jobs, I have a mate that got one done... His last name is "Brand" and he got his last name tattooed on his bicep. I thought it was pretty ironic


----------



## Inkage (May 10, 2011)

Bali job..Some kinda..Seahorse..Thing..





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 10, 2011)

Inkage said:


> Sleeves looking choice though!


 

Thanks Inkage, finished it off last december, well its not really finished, just told hubby that it was- eventually want to go down to the wrist, up my neck and then get a chest plate.... heaps proud of it. I incorporated the heart into the general style, Sat for 30 hours. The killer was the elbow...


----------



## Inkage (May 10, 2011)

Yeah the elbow's horrid, you should enjoy the neck also. lol


----------



## hypochondroac (May 10, 2011)

Inkage said:


> Yeah the elbow's horrid, you should enjoy the neck also. lol


 
Nuts, i hated the elbow and one of my next is on the neck.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 10, 2011)

hahaha! love the pain! Can get tattooed all day, but hate getting needles at the docs!!! lol. As soon as i hear the gun i HAVE to get another 1. 

The elbow is like someone has got a jack hammer instead of a tattoo gun! Everyone said that the feet would be worse, would rather have both my feet tattooed again then get my other elbow done!


----------



## Inkage (May 10, 2011)

The sides of the neck are fine as is the back of it, the throat though is a wonderful feeling one would not forget.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 10, 2011)

what about behind the ear?i am planning to reverse the star background and go up to behind my ear?


----------



## Inkage (May 10, 2011)

I'm not sure, by the time i got to the back of the ears we'd been going for 9hrs and i'd had a few Valiums,lol.



newtolovingsnake said:


> what about behind the ear?i am planning to reverse the star background and go up to behind my ear?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 10, 2011)

Bahahaha! that sounds like the way to get tattooed!


----------



## Inkage (May 10, 2011)

Someones failed attempt at Biomech..My favourite style.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 10, 2011)

oh wow, that is shocking!! I personally wouldnt get that style, but think that when its done well it can be absolutely brilliant.


----------



## ekipkcorb (May 10, 2011)

its all about sketchy home jobs  
YouTube - Russian Prison System Documentary awesome tat doco
on the other hand new shige work


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 10, 2011)

That's dedication.


----------



## zack13 (May 11, 2011)

That's Japanese gangs for you. They are nuts.


----------



## Asharee133 (May 11, 2011)

zack13 said:


> That's Japanese gangs for you. They are nuts.


 pun intended? lol


----------



## sookie (May 11, 2011)

Freaky deaky.i have seen a mates certain place tattooed,he was quite proud of it,made me shudder.i wouldn't mind getting one on the back of my neck but after seeing hubby,nope.he fell asleep while they were doing it,but bled like he was being murdered.none of his others have bled like that before,kinda freaked me out.lol.but they are kinda addictive,i bought myself a gift voucher for when im broke and depressed i can go get some ink done.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 11, 2011)

sookie said:


> Freaky deaky.i have seen a mates certain place tattooed,he was quite proud of it,made me shudder.i wouldn't mind getting one on the back of my neck but after seeing hubby,nope.he fell asleep while they were doing it,but bled like he was being murdered.none of his others have bled like that before,kinda freaked me out.lol.but they are kinda addictive,i bought myself a gift voucher for when im broke and depressed i can go get some ink done.


 

Sookie, did hubby have a few beers before hand? Alcohol thins the blood and makes you bleed more. there are also just some places on your body that do bleed more!

My brother in law tattooed his old fella. He put a question mark on it, but has just changed it to a snake... he did it himself- has me stuffed how you can hold it and tattoo it all by yourself- OUCH!!!!!


----------



## sookie (May 11, 2011)

Nope,his rule no drinks/drugs before tattooing.and he be very very strict about that.....even with me now.and i don't think moe would do anyone off their face.none of his others bled like that one did,maybe he was just a bleeder in that spot,dunno.

By thinking really happy thoughts?i mean really really happy thoughts.hahahahahahaha.why would you want one there tho?boggles the mind and makes my eyes go all squinty.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 11, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> too funny, hubby has a mate whos got a mate etc etc, that is tattooing for $50 an hour at their houses, I havent seen any of his work yet, but can guarantee that i wont be going to see him...


 
I may know your hubbys friend if hes at Toonie or if its the right one he used to live at TOONIE ( Bullah or is that cathy ) now moved to central coast !!! 

The amount of tattooists in Toonie, Sevo , Blacktwn is amazing i cant beleive half the jokers that call them selves a tattooist


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 11, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> I may know your hubbys friend if hes at Toonie or if its the right one he used to live at TOONIE ( Bullah or is that cathy ) now moved to central coast !!!
> 
> The amount of tattooists in Toonie, Sevo , Blacktwn is amazing i cant beleive half the jokers that call them selves a tattooist



Its quite possible reptile kman. its a small world around here. Some of the local deadbeats around here feel the need to show me their tatts, and let me tell you, if i had a camera with me half the time the pics of these so called "mad" tattooists work would fill 6 pages of this thread.

you a local too kman?


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 11, 2011)

Some horrid tatts on here haha.
I have a mate that has a dashed line around his kineys with a pair of sissors on the line to say cut along the dashed line.

Im looking at getting a tatt, my first. Its about 40mm x 10mm and on the inside of my index finger. What do you recon it'd be worth?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 11, 2011)

The_S_Word said:


> Some horrid tatts on here haha.
> I have a mate that has a dashed line around his kineys with a pair of sissors on the line to say cut along the dashed line.
> 
> Im looking at getting a tatt, my first. Its about 40mm x 10mm and on the inside of my index finger. What do you recon it'd be worth?


 

It all depends on where you go. prices vary from shop to shop, artist to artist. something that size though i would guess about $100..


----------



## kawasakirider (May 11, 2011)

The_S_Word said:


> Some horrid tatts on here haha.
> I have a mate that has a dashed line around his kineys with a pair of sissors on the line to say cut along the dashed line.
> 
> Im looking at getting a tatt, my first. Its about 40mm x 10mm and on the inside of my index finger. What do you recon it'd be worth?



$50 - $100

There was a tatt in zoo magazine, this guys wife had just passed away after they were married. They were a young couple. He went to get a pic of her at their wedding tattooed on him, and the tattooist messed it up. She looked like a demon. 

There was also a guy that told his wife he was going to get a full family portrait on his back. She begged him not to, but he did it anyway. She left him soon after, that's why she didn't want him to do it, lol.

One of my best chick mates had a feral guy that was obsessed with her, he got a brand of her name on him, or it may have been a backyard tatt. I can't remember.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 11, 2011)

Yeah thats what I thought it'd be worth.
ITs all solid black, and no detail what-so-ever, almost like a black line.

Yeah names and portraits are things that should never be tattoo'd or branded I think.
But I was going to get my kids names tattooed on the inside of my biceps....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 11, 2011)

when i was 18 i went out with this guy who ended up being a total fruit loop, as i was in the process of leaving him he decided to get my initials tattooed as an arm band, i asked , begged and pleaded with him not to get it, he still did. My initials were SC- so i told him when i left him that he had proof for everyone to see now that he was nothing but a silly c*@t...


----------



## Torah (May 11, 2011)

hahahahaha my mate has "THUC LIFE" on his belly mahahahaha what a stuff up !


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 11, 2011)

K-rider- youd be hard pressed to find a tattooist in NSW that would do anything for less then $100 an hour. the average price is about $150 an hour...



Torah said:


> hahahahaha my mate has "THUC LIFE" on his belly mahahahaha what a stuff up !


 
what was it meant to say- sorry having a blonde day today!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 11, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> K-rider- youd be hard pressed to find a tattooist in NSW that would do anything for less then $100 an hour. the average price is about $150 an hour...
> 
> 
> 
> *** was it meant to say- sorry having a blonde day today!


 
Yeah, they are probably good tattooists. Up in Hervey Bay they will do small tatts for $40-$60. My mother got her first tatt recently, a lady bug with foot prints. It's about as big as a 20c piece, colour obviously. Was about $50.


----------



## Torah (May 11, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> K-rider- youd be hard pressed to find a tattooist in NSW that would do anything for less then $100 an hour. the average price is about $150 an hour...
> 
> 
> 
> what was it meant to say- sorry having a blonde day today!


 
THUG LIFE lol

and k-rider hourly $160 min from wollongong-ulladulla


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 11, 2011)

bahahaha! sorry to say it but it sounds like a silly tattoo to me anyway serves him right!


----------



## Darlyn (May 11, 2011)

From lamebook, there are some great ones on there


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 11, 2011)

Lamebook – Funny Facebook Statuses, Fails, LOLs and More – The Original � Joe Knows Tattoos (part 2)





this guy can do my next tattoo.... NOT.

ppl really should check their spelling before getting it permanently inked on them....


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 11, 2011)

Torah said:


> hahahahaha my mate has "THUC LIFE" on his belly mahahahaha what a stuff up !




THUG LIFE i think its supposed to mean 

The Hatred You Give Little Infants F##ks Everyone = THUG LIFE


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 11, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> THUG LIFE i think its supposed to mean
> 
> The Hatred You Give Little Infants F##ks Everyone = THUG LIFE


 

oh ok... still not one i understand


----------



## Psilo (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Inkage (May 11, 2011)

Our shops $120..I get jipped..LOL




Torah said:


> THUG LIFE lol
> 
> 
> 
> and k-rider hourly $160 min from wollongong-ulladulla


----------



## craig.a.c (May 11, 2011)

Psilo said:


> View attachment 199669


 



hahahahahahahahaha
Bob Marley looks a hell of a lot like jimi in that tatt. lol.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 11, 2011)

Inkage said:


> Our shops $120..I get jipped..LOL


 
hahahaha, where are you inkage?


----------



## hypochondroac (May 11, 2011)

Psilo said:


> View attachment 199669


 
That is hilarious.

Show us some pictures of your work Inkage.


----------



## Specks (May 11, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> That is hilarious.
> 
> Show us some pictures of your work Inkage.


 
total fail aye hahah


----------



## Snakewoman (May 13, 2011)




----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 13, 2011)

one of our members from our german chapter


----------



## AshMan (May 13, 2011)

I cant wait for tatts...but then i can. Iv got mates who went out on their 18th bdays and just got silly little things that had no meaning..they just thought they looked cool...and now their stuck with them. Im really excited about getting tatts..but i'll wait, and plan. I want a reptile sleeve, mostly snakes but id get some lizards and some aphibians put in. I want it too be perfect and if i had the slightest feeling that the time or artist wasnt right, id put it off and wait.


----------



## saximus (May 13, 2011)

That's good to hear Ash. I got my first one when I was 18 and it had no real meaning at the time. However, now it just serves as a reminder of that time of my life. So it has gained meaning almost because it didn't have any (if that makes sense). Now I think about everything I get done a bit more thoroughly though

Wow Kman. You've gotta have some guts to get stuff like that. When I see face tats I always think "what is he/she gonna do if she has to have a job interview one day?"


----------



## leviathan (May 13, 2011)

couple of silly ones of mine done with a couple of good mates with needle, thread and some ink.( i do have half sleeves and more tattoos that are good ) haha my foot was a random moment on NYE wen some one said its impossible to get a line on the bottom of your foot coz of the pain, so out came the needle, its not exacly a line but it did bloody hurt !!


----------



## euphorion (May 13, 2011)

My first (and only) tattoo is behind my right ear, high up over the bone. I appologised to the artist in advance that i wasn't sure if i would freak out or cry (and to just ignore me and keep going if i did!) I was surprised that it didn't hurt all that much. I've had a few piercings done and they all hurt way more than my little tatt, even my ears hurt more to do!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 13, 2011)

How long ago did you get it shooshoo?


----------



## moosenoose (May 13, 2011)

I used to absolutely love Kat off LA Ink, but lately she's looking like something that was dragged home in a dumpster...some people just don't know when to stop :lol: She's going to be hideous in 20yrs time! I hope she has a ripping personality!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 13, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> I used to absolutely love Kat off LA Ink, but lately she's looking like something that was dragged home in a dumpster...some people just don't know when to stop :lol: She's going to be hideous in 20yrs time! I hope she has a ripping personality!


 
She looks like a man, mate. You can mistake her for Nikki Sixx when they stand next to each other, lol. Manly voice on her, too.


----------



## moosenoose (May 13, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> She looks like a man, mate. You can mistake her for Nikki Sixx when they stand next to each other, lol. Manly voice on her, too.


 
:lol: Yeah but it's a husky voice  ....or used to be...hmmmm..... 8)


----------



## AshMan (May 13, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> She looks like a man, mate. You can mistake her for Nikki Sixx when they stand next to each other, lol. Manly voice on her, too.



Thats abit un-fair. I havent seen her recently but iv always found her quite attractive.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 13, 2011)

ekipkcorb said:


> its all about sketchy home jobs
> YouTube - Russian Prison System Documentary awesome tat doco
> on the other hand new shige work


Shige has to be one of my favourite tatooists


----------



## CHEWY (May 13, 2011)

I love to frequent this site and a few others affiliated with it.
Always worth a laugh/cringe

Ugliest Tattoos - Funny Tattoos


----------



## euphorion (May 13, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> How long ago did you get it shooshoo?


 
Got it in November of last year, so only six months ago. Had my belly button pierced eight years ago and the pain of that is still fresh as anything and MAN did that HURT. The tatt though, not so much. Which is rather good IMO as i do plan on getting a few more. I got my star behind my ear when my best mate got diagnosed with cancer, bit of a tribute to her.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 13, 2011)

give it another 6 months and i bet it wont be your only tat! they are so addictive. like reptiles.


----------



## euphorion (May 13, 2011)

there are many more planned already, dont you worry! haha, in the meantime i'll settle with putting lots of planning into whats coming next


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 13, 2011)

haahhaaha!


----------



## hypochondroac (May 13, 2011)

How does it go from tattoo talk to talking about one girl out of about 4323,0000 with tattoos that might be hot.

All those tattoo shows are rubbish. The way they suddenly take a client that has come in off the street and draw their design up in five minutes.. besides anyone who uses the term 'rock this tattoo out' can't be hot by default.


----------



## Smithers (May 18, 2011)

ekipkcorb said:


> its all about sketchy home jobs
> YouTube - Russian Prison System Documentary awesome tat doco
> on the other hand new shige work



Shige is one of my top 3 Tattooists. 

Shige

Tom Renshaw

Mike DeVries


----------



## eitak (May 18, 2011)

could have been placed a lil better haha

(got off the net)


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 18, 2011)

eitak said:


> View attachment 200806
> 
> 
> could have been placed a lil better haha
> ...


 

Hahahahaha! a bit too much "your a beautiful woman Flo" for me! lols


----------



## kawasakirider (May 18, 2011)

eitak said:


> View attachment 200806
> 
> 
> could have been placed a lil better haha
> ...



Haha, if it's to scale she's definitely rockin' the cookie cutters.


----------



## cactus2u (May 18, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Hahahahaha! a bit too much "your a beautiful woman Flo" for me! lols



hahaha.... Bad boy bubby


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 28, 2011)

Just found this one on Facebook.... Pretty epic fail..


----------



## grimnir (Jul 28, 2011)

The outline of the daemon is my dodgey one, will get around to having it fixed up one day. 
The rest I still need the background of the sleeves/legpiece done. I love ink, getting it done is so relaxing.


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 28, 2011)

View attachment 211372
View attachment 211373
View attachment 211375

These are all home jobs, they are not the best, but by far are not the worst i have seen! I designed them all, & they were the first tatts my mate had ever done, so i cant be too disappointed! I am about to look into having the names on the scroll done in 3d ink so they stand out more though.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 28, 2011)

Yep...


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol: LMAO @ that 1 Tahlia......thats definately gotta be one to regret!


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 28, 2011)

changed my minnnnd.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 28, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> :lol: LMAO @ that 1 Tahlia......thats definately gotta be one to regret!



I wonder if that guy lost a bet? Lol


----------



## angie90 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol one of my best friends (he's 26, no tattoos, VERY SENSIBLE, loves formula 1), came back from Thailand with a tattoo he got after 12 hrs of cocktails.. It's a wonky redbull f1 car (the guy who did it had never seen one before!).... AND underneath it says 'Mark Weber - Championship 2010'! Hahahaha he didn't even end up winning! I'll see if I can get a pic it's hilarious


----------



## bigfella77 (Jul 28, 2011)

woodys90 said:


> Lol one of my best friends (he's 26, no tattoos, VERY SENSIBLE, loves formula 1), came back from Thailand with a tattoo he got after 12 hrs of cocktails.. It's a wonky redbull f1 car (the guy who did it had never seen one before!).... AND underneath it says 'Mark Weber - Championship 2010'! Hahahaha he didn't even end up winning! I'll see if I can get a pic it's hilarious


HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA, Priceless. Sounds like a good credit card ad.


----------



## Xcell (Jul 29, 2011)

Tahlia said:


>


 
Hahaha my mate has that same tat


Heres one of mine from a drunking night at a mates house


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 29, 2011)

Xcell said:


> Hahaha my mate has that same tat
> 
> 
> Heres one of mine from a drunking night at a mates house


Lol i love the made in Australia tag ,,,, hehehee
could have been more funny had it have been made in say china or taiwan


----------



## Beard (Oct 2, 2011)

We've done some pretty silly things with tat guns while drunk. Noughts and crosses on a mates foot for example.

Unfortunatly I can't find the pics but I've got smiley faces tattooed on my thumbs


----------



## miley_take (Oct 5, 2011)

IgotFrogs said:


> Lol i love the made in Australia tag ,,,, hehehee
> could have been more funny had it have been made in say china or taiwan



I'm quite sick and plagued with many and random health conditions and one of my friends joked about getting "Made in China" tattooed on me as my body seems to be that faulty lol


----------



## Sel (Oct 5, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> I used to absolutely love Kat off LA Ink, but lately she's looking like something that was dragged home in a dumpster...some people just don't know when to stop :lol: She's going to be hideous in 20yrs time! I hope she has a ripping personality!



I still love her, but i know what you mean.. it doesnt look right when she wears those half tops and shows off her tummy, if thats what ud call it? Shes soo skinny its scary..
It will be interesting to see her in another 30-40 years

Theres a page on facebook by a guy that does tats in a shop, i cant remember what its called but will try and find it. They are the worst tattoos ive ever seen. So many people on fb were flaming him..


----------



## thexbluexfairy (Oct 5, 2011)

I got drunk one night and tattooed a moustache on the inside of a friends index finger. Its still brilliant. 

But take alook at some of these. 
10 Worst Rock Tattoos Ever - Loudwire


----------



## saximus (Oct 5, 2011)

thexbluexfairy said:


> I got drunk one night and tattooed a moustache on the inside of a friends index finger. Its still brilliant.



I have a couple of friends who did that but theirs are all faded and crap now after quite a short period. I wanted to get lightsabers on mine but that stopped me


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 5, 2011)

i got a cross on the back of my leg for my dad for $100 and it took about hour and half bit more maybe this was done by a friend and only her boss took some $ for the ink and needles i guess so you can still get cheap ones in a shop just gotta no the person and suggest to do it after hours


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Oct 5, 2011)

not all Bali tatts are bad, we got home onMonday and are both sporting fresh ink. Will post some pics shortly


----------



## shaye (Oct 6, 2011)

hahahahaha


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 6, 2011)

hahahah , I love crap tattoos!!!


----------



## Beard (Oct 11, 2011)

here's a pic of my thumb puppett. The result of too much grog and a tat gun


----------



## eitak (Oct 11, 2011)

shaye said:


> hahahahaha



i dont get it?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Oct 11, 2011)

eitak said:


> i dont get it?



Me either!


----------

